# Mass Effect 2 gets a top review



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I know a lot of people are hyped for this game, and its certainly no surprise. For anyone interested in a review, take a look here.

Mass Effect 2 Review


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There are very few games that get you excited these days but this is certainty one of them.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Played and beat this just recently - probably the best game this console generation, but the renegade options seemed a bit tame in comparison to the first game. The simplification of the inventory wasn't as bad as I had feared, but I think the main problem with the inventory in the first game was that they just gave you way too many items too frequently. I like having options when it comes to gear and weapons, just don't keep giving me gear and weapons in a container every 5 minutes. Lastly, while simplifying the inventory was ok, I didn't like the simplifying of the experience and character-ability leveling process.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I started the first game but ended up unable to commit time to it. It really is one of the great games that will probably just pass me by. Its one bad thing about getting older I guess, but I hope to get a dedicated gaming room sorted within the next 6 months, so might be able to fix that a bit


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

I really like this game. I actually think I have a Mass Effect problem. I'm playing it for about the 10th time, 6th on Insanity. I keep creating new characters to try different bonus powers and/or weapon choices.

Jim


----------

